

India's power grid collapses completely - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444405804577560413178678898.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
Zenst
Maybe they could outsource the running of it as for this to happen on the
scale it did is clearly poor managment. Overloading is one thing but to allow
that to propergate across regions is just unbelievable and for it to happen
more than once is not good.

